# A little history on food with a recipie



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Back in my Army days I learn a few things on the art of eating, my travels within the country broaden my taste buds to great extent and deeply influence my way of eating, Spanish food took a second place to SOS over biscuits and I got hook on BBQ sauce something never used of Spanish roasted meats, then I made a trip or got ship to the orient and wow I really learn a thing or two about food, thousands of years worth of history, from food preservation to eating without chemicals. I have been teaching this to my family and friends now and it has made a difference in all of us. My daughter asks the great question the other day; where is the beef? We were going to have beef stir fry over steam rice, a tasty affair of vegetables like oriental cabbage, sweet onion, garlic, ginger, green onion, carrots bamboo shouts and water chestnuts for added nutrients you can also add nuts to it. The aromatics are stir fry first to add flavor to the oil them the vegetables are added after removing the aromatics so as not to burn them, once the vegetables have been fry for a little time,they should be firm and not mushy ,they must be removed and then the meat is added with a little soy sauce, lemon juice and honey or your favorite sauce ,I like the meat well cook that is why I slice it very thin ,then I add all the vegetables and re-warm them and served over the rice or noodles. The beef she ask about was the .95 of a pound of sirloin I got for this dish, we had plenty left over, I always make some extra sauce for dripping over the plate .This is a great family dish very healthy and with all the needed ingredients for a complete nutritional meal. If you really like garlic and ginger you can add some more to it before serving or add it while cooking the sauce ,I make mine with honey ,lemon juice and soy sauce and cook it for a little while and for heat I always have oriental chili sauce/paste or kimchi.More on oriental eating.
http://www.chinese-holistic-health-exercises.com/traditional-chinese-diet.html
:beercheer:


----------

